# Laika HS680 Rexosline waste tank drain!



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

We have a 2008 Laika Rexosline. The waste tank drain is located just in front of the right rear wheel, and is toward the centre of the van. The drain hole should be pictured. It is just a hole. It is a nightmare getting a waste hog to it as you have to push the waste hog from behind the rear wheel and roughly locate it. (You can't do it in front of the wheel with the step down) Then you pull the release and water goes everywhere! I have tried pushing a pipe up into the drain hole but there is nothing to locate any pipe or tubing. I tried "gluing" some pipe with some duck tape but that fell off straight away. Ican't put a funnel on the waste hog as the gap is very small. Any ideas?


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,

We have a 2007 Laika Ecovip 2 with a similar Waste outlet - but ours has a short pipe/color coming from the box (it is possible to attach a hose to this where necessary). Have you tried asking Southdown Motorhomes? They have always been very helpful to us and should be able to let you know if all is in order. I would email them a copy of your picture and ask for their advice. I think they are now the only UK agent for Laika!

Cheers,

Dibs


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I cant see any point in a tank that has ust a hole as your pic shows. They may have just as well put a pipe from the waste haging down for you to put the hog under.
It seems as though the waste has been possibly ripped off by something.
The size of hole may wel,l suit a 3in waste from the modern kitchen ranges of product. I just fitted a new sing in my house and the waste is 3-4 in dia. if this could be fitted you could then put a pipe with a stop cockon the end.

Sems daft to put a tank when theres no possibility of it ever getting moe than 1/4 in of waste in it

Phill


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

That does not look right. On our Kreos we have two tanks, one for the kitchen and the other for the bathroom. Both have 40mm outlet pipes which join into one just in front of the step and they have each a release cable which operates a slide valve. It looks as if the pipe is missing from that photo, call your dealer and ask him how it should be plumbed or contact www.laika.it and ask them
Noel


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

You've got to be joking! A "almost" brand new top of the range Laika with only a hole in the bottom of the waste tank. I have a 10 year old Laika that has electric gate valves, 
But you must remember that if you were on the continent (where this van belongs) you would simply drive over the drain and dump, which I what I do.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We too have a 2002 Laika Ecovip with two tanks, two seperate levers but only one outlet. The picture posted looks as though there has been an accident of some sorts.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*laika waste*

many thanks for your replies. This is how it was delivered. I will contact Southdowns for advice and also Lowdhams, who we bought it from.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Any update on this one? I'm really curious bout the outcome.

Noel


----------



## vongor (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi we have a 06 laika same wast tank to dump the water we have a switch just in side the door near to the floor, it opens & closes the valve electronicly


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi -- We have an H680 too but slightly earlier so its called an Ecovip. Anyway, agree with other posts -- looks like pipe has been ripped off, it's definitely not right. We have the electric swtich just inside the door too. It's a MUST to get back to Southdowns. Good Luck K


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Personally I would fit a separate drain pipe and tap to one side of the van like found on British built vans. 
All the parts should be available from CAK tanks.

CAK tanks

Trevor


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

There should be no need to fit "extras". There should be a pipe from the tank that is bewhind rear wheel and is operated from just inside the door with "OPEN/CLOSE" buttons. The pipe can have a hose fitted to it if required. Where we are, in Banos de Fortuna in Murcia there are 7 Laika's and all have a waste pipe.


----------

